# Windows media player netzwerkfreigabedienst funktioniert nicht mehr



## crossfire0387 (15. März 2009)

Hi an alle, 
der oben genannte Fehler tritt seit gestern hier auf der LAN auf.
Es wurde keine Hardware gewechselt (CPU auch nicht) gegoogelt habe ich schon allerdings nicht brauchbares gefunden, war immer die rede von ...Nach CPU wechsel...., Quadcore......, etc trifft in dem falle nicht zu.
Ich bitte hiermit um eine Problemlösung schon mal danke im vorraus.
Mfg Crossfire0387


----------



## majorguns (25. März 2009)

*push*


----------



## crossfire0387 (6. April 2009)

Kann mir denn keiner bei dem Problem Helfen? 
Folgender fehler tritt übrigens auch häufig auf (Bild).


----------

